
Forget Basic Income – We Need Guaranteed Employment - whack
https://outlookzen.wordpress.com/2016/12/17/forget-basic-income-we-need-guaranteed-employment/
======
gamechangr
Is $12 per hour a livable wage?

~~~
danielvf
I live in the American Southeast. I know people living with less than that.
Your results in SFO/NYC may vary.

\---

Here's a rough breakdown for a single income family of four.

Starting: $2,000 month

Income tax: zero or negative ( kids + EIC credits)

Health Insurance: $50/mo Obamacare. Medicaid will take care of kids
healthcare.

Housing: 1000sqft mobile home $500/mo

Utilities: $100/mo

Cell phones: $100/mo for two android smartphones

Car: $150/mo for ten year old car on the edge of reliability. Includes gas and
liability insurance and maintenance.

Food: $450/mo. This requires cooking your own family's food, but still isn't
eating as cheaply as possible.

So this still leaves $650/mo for hobbies, saving, and giving.

